# :: ECS Tuning :: Alzor Style 621 for Your Audi - 57.1 Fitment!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

How about lowered wheel prices that fit your wallet and your newly lowered car? You've dropped your chassis and we've dropped or prices on 18-inch Alzor 621 wheels that fit several Audi models.

This set of Alzor Style 621 wheels will not only change the look of your vehicle, but also capture the attention of others. The 10-spoke, twisted design will give your car a sleek appearance that will keep people looking as you pass. Designed to bolt

Alzor wheels meet or exceed these standards to ensure quality and safety on the road.



18x8, ET45 wheel size

5x112 bolt pattern

57.1mm hubcentric ring included in kit. 

10-spoke, twisted design

Hyper Silver painted finish

TPMS compatible

Ball seat lug bolts required

26.05lb weight 

56mm center cap included. Most 56mm caps will fit.

Low pressure cast manufacturing process


*Click HERE to order or for more information*




















Fits Audi:
A3 (2005+)
B5 A4 (96-01)
B6 A4 (02-04)
B6 S4 (04-05)
B7 A4 (05-08)
C5 A6 (98-04)
C6 A6 (05-11)
D3 A8 (03-10)
MKII TT (2008+)

Back In Stock
_
The entire line of alloy wheels from Alzor are inspected and go through rigorous quality control and durability testing. Wheels come with a TÜV Rheinlan approval, and the wheels themselves are stamped with the familiar JWL and VIA stamps. The JWL and VIA certifications are performed by the Japanese Government to ensure the safety of aftermarket alloy wheels through extensive testing. Alzor wheels meet or exceed these standards to ensure quality and safety on the road._

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

